# How do these mods sound for my ls1 gto.



## ballinboyz44 (Oct 1, 2010)

A local shop around me I took my car to said that they had came up with an idea to put a custom true dual header back exhaust with high flow cats and cutouts and high flow cats with a programer on my gto. My car is completely stock with just a AEM cold air intake. Do these mods look good? And what other mods should I try and get in this winter?


----------



## X-Ravin (Oct 6, 2010)

The GTO has a true dual exhaust stock, so don't let them make you think it's something special. A better flowing exhaust will sound more aggressive, but as for power I wouldn't expect much noticeable gain. Now build that exhaust around some long tube headers and you'll be breathing nicely. I guess the question is how much do they want to charge for it all?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

↑ ↑ ↑ He is 100%, absolutely, positively correct. I would run away from that shop so fast. I had a muffler shop tell me if I bolted on their Flowmaster race mufflers I'd get 60 HP. He either was an idiot or dishonest and I don't want either working on my car. The best bang for the buck is to get a set of long tube headers and get a real dyno tune. It will cost more but it will give you real power and the correct base for any future mods if you decide to do them.


----------



## ballinboyz44 (Oct 1, 2010)

thanks a lot for the post guys, i have not been on to check this thread i have been busy with work and everything. I didnt go to them for my mods but i did get : kooks longtube headers, kooks hi flow cats ( im only 17 and my dad basically made me since he wanted me to run legal), magnaflow exhaust, a comp cam and a tune with hptuners.


----------

